# Grubhub fired me before I ever got online.



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

It’s funny in an annoying way. I applied, waited for an opening and finally got an offer letter. Then comes the background check. I had a speeding ticket in 2017. They asked for rehabilitation proof. Ummm, I have not gotten a ticket since? I write to them as requested. I was in PA heading to Georgia as my mom was dying. Anyway, long story short the next letter I got from them was that they were rescinding the job offer. Did I mention that the ticket was from three years ago?

I feel so rejected.🙇‍♀️🤷‍♀️


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Musta been a heckuva ticket!?!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why not ask the wife to use her name ?


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not ask the wife to use her name ?


Huh?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not ask the wife to use her name ?


I'm sure she already does


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

120 in a 65?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ShibariLover said:


> Huh?


Your wife get approved with GH. and you use it .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Why would they care, the food is already dead.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

TCar said:


> 120 in a 65?


72 in a 55. I was in a train of 5 cars on the interstate and was the last person in that that train and was the one pulled over. It was a state cop (I was on interstate 81) that pulled me over. I told the officer it was not fair because I was just keeping up with all the other cars and said "ALL THE OTHER CARS PULLED OVER TOO! I was keeping up with them, not setting the pace!" He said he clocked only me. &#128580;. He wrote the ticket for 5 miles over the speed limit, but put in the notes that I was going 17 miles over the speed limit and did note that there were 5 other cars that I was following and that I was the last one. The background check says only what was in the notes and not that I was only going 60 which is what the officer wrote the ticket for. In hindsight I should hv contested it the ticket, but the location I got the ticket was 4.5 hours from my home and I would hv had to return to that town so I just paid it. Dumb.I. Now I hv to dispute this with background checker. Another pain in the ass.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Why would they care, the food is already dead.


I wish I knew why it mattered too. The ticket was three years ago. I drive Uber, ubereats, DoorDash, lyft, shipt and Amazon flex and they all do background checks and that ticket has been on those reports. It didn't matter to them so it never occurred to me that grubsnub would be a problem. It's not like I am carrying people. So I guess with grub Snub you hv to have a perfect driving record.



kingcorey321 said:


> Your wife get approved with GH. and you use it .


I am not married, nor a lesbian (no wife).


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I never heard of people getting kicked off these gig jobs for just one ticket.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ShibariLover said:


> 72 in a 55. I was in a train of 5 cars on the interstate and was the last person in that that train and was the one pulled over. It was a state cop (I was on interstate 81) that pulled me over. I told the officer it was not fair because I was just keeping up with all the other cars and said "ALL THE OTHER CARS PULLED OVER TOO! I was keeping up with them, not setting the pace!" He said he clocked only me. &#128580;. He wrote the ticket for 5 miles over the speed limit, but put in the notes that I was going 17 miles over the speed limit and did note that there were 5 other cars that I was following and that I was the last one. The background check says only what was in the notes and not that I was only going 60 which is what the officer wrote the ticket for. In hindsight I should hv contested it the ticket, but the location I got the ticket was 4.5 hours from my home and I would hv had to return to that town so I just paid it. Dumb.I. Now I hv to dispute this with background checker. Another pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> I wish I knew why it mattered too. The ticket was three years ago. I drive Uber, ubereats, DoorDash, lyft, shipt and Amazon flex and they all do background checks and that ticket has been on those reports. It didn't matter to them so it never occurred to me that grubsnub would be a problem. It's not like I am carrying people. So I guess with grub Snub you hv to have a perfect driving record.
> ...


NEVER BE THE SLOWEST SPEEDER!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ShibariLover said:


> It's funny in an annoying way. I applied, waited for an opening and finally got an offer letter. Then comes the background check. I had a speeding ticket in 2017. They asked for rehabilitation proof. Ummm, I have not gotten a ticket since? I write to them as requested. I was in PA heading to Georgia as my mom was dying. Anyway, long story short the next letter I got from them was that they were rescinding the job offer. Did I mention that the ticket was from three years ago?
> 
> I feel so rejected.&#128583;‍♀&#129335;‍♀


Something isn't right here with your story And/or missing. You had _one_ ticket three years ago and they want...... 'rehabilitation proof'. (Like...what does that even mean?) Did you ask GH what specifically what they were looking for said 'proof'?

17 over the speed limit is a bit high. My guess is GH didn't like your response back to them reference your citation, So they just decided to retract your hiring. I'd be curious specifically what you wrote to them in reply to your ticket.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ShibariLover said:


> 72 in a 55. I was in a train of 5 cars on the interstate and was the last person in that that train and was the one pulled over.


Tried and tested along the California and Arizona interstates: The best way to speed on an interstate is to go the speed limit and wait for a car to rocket past you. Then speed up and pace that car from about 1/4 mile back. This car will act as the foil and will expose any speed traps ahead. If/when you see flashing blues light him up then simply coast down to legal speed.

Then wait for the next foil to come along and rinse & repeat.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ShibariLover said:


> 72 in a 55. I was in a train of 5 cars on the interstate and was the last person in that that train and was the one pulled over. It was a state cop (I was on interstate 81) that pulled me over. I told the officer it was not fair because I was just keeping up with all the other cars and said "ALL THE OTHER CARS PULLED OVER TOO! I was keeping up with them, not setting the pace!" He said he clocked only me. &#128580;. He wrote the ticket for 5 miles over the speed limit, but put in the notes that I was going 17 miles over the speed limit and did note that there were 5 other cars that I was following and that I was the last one. The background check says only what was in the notes and not that I was only going 60 which is what the officer wrote the ticket for. In hindsight I should hv contested it the ticket, but the location I got the ticket was 4.5 hours from my home and I would hv had to return to that town so I just paid it. Dumb.I. Now I hv to dispute this with background checker. Another pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> I wish I knew why it mattered too. The ticket was three years ago. I drive Uber, ubereats, DoorDash, lyft, shipt and Amazon flex and they all do background checks and that ticket has been on those reports. It didn't matter to them so it never occurred to me that grubsnub would be a problem. It's not like I am carrying people. So I guess with grub Snub you hv to have a perfect driving record.
> ...


Who cares about GH. I would respond in all caps: GFY!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tried and tested along the California and Arizona interstates: The best way to speed on an interstate is to go the speed limit and wait for a car to rocket past you. Then speed up and pace that car from about 1/4 mile back. This car will act as the foil and will expose any speed traps ahead. If/when you see flashing blues light him up then simply coast down to legal speed.
> 
> Then wait for the next foil to come along and rinse & repeat.


The problem with that is, and I've seen it happen, the State trooper gets on the highway, and starts speeding up, passing all the cars until he finally gets up to ticket speed, and stops the first one in front of him that is at that speed. Then the lights come on.

Here is one for ya. In my hotspot area, the streets are almost daylight from the lights. I forgot to turn mine on once, and there he was, right behind me, and yes he gave me a ticket.
I think they are on a warpath lately.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ShibariLover said:


> 72 in a 55. I was in a train of 5 cars on the interstate and was the last person in that that train and was the one pulled over. It was a state cop (I was on interstate 81) that pulled me over. I told the officer it was not fair because I was just keeping up with all the other cars and said "ALL THE OTHER CARS PULLED OVER TOO! I was keeping up with them, not setting the pace!" He said he clocked only me. &#128580;. He wrote the ticket for 5 miles over the speed limit, but put in the notes that I was going 17 miles over the speed limit and did note that there were 5 other cars that I was following and that I was the last one. The background check says only what was in the notes and not that I was only going 60 which is what the officer wrote the ticket for. In hindsight I should hv contested it the ticket, but the location I got the ticket was 4.5 hours from my home and I would hv had to return to that town so I just paid it. Dumb.I. Now I hv to dispute this with background checker. Another pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> I wish I knew why it mattered too. The ticket was three years ago. I drive Uber, ubereats, DoorDash, lyft, shipt and Amazon flex and they all do background checks and that ticket has been on those reports. It didn't matter to them so it never occurred to me that grubsnub would be a problem. It's not like I am carrying people. So I guess with grub Snub you hv to have a perfect driving record.
> ...


Ok then use your husbands name . or a friends name a parents . Even a pets name lol . Im sure you have one ?
If not use caster the ghost


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> If not use caster the ghost


Or his twin, Casper!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> The problem with that is, and I've seen it happen, the State trooper gets on the highway, and starts speeding up, passing all the cars until he finally gets up to ticket speed, and stops the first one in front of him that is at that speed. Then the lights come on.


Yes, with this method you must keep an eye on your mirrors. All cars that you overtake will slowly fade into the distance behind. Any "new entrants" in the mirrors that are either catching you or pacing you mean that you must slow down to the speed limit and let them pass to see if they are cops.

I too see Highway Patrol use the "chase and pace" method here, all the time, on the section of freeway near my house. That particular stretch is like fishing in a barrel for them. Morons speed along at 80 to 90 totally oblivious to the cruiser that's suddenly tagging along 200 feet behind them.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

ShibariLover said:


> It's funny in an annoying way. I applied, waited for an opening and finally got an offer letter. Then comes the background check. I had a speeding ticket in 2017. They asked for rehabilitation proof. Ummm, I have not gotten a ticket since? I write to them as requested. I was in PA heading to Georgia as my mom was dying. Anyway, long story short the next letter I got from them was that they were rescinding the job offer. Did I mention that the ticket was from three years ago?
> 
> I feel so rejected.&#128583;‍♀&#129335;‍♀


Did you try to apply as an employee or as IC?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I got hired by GH....I got accepted and got all the awesomeeeeeeeeeee GH gear....got emails saying my gear was on the way, how to register etc.....then I couldn't register / log on my card and got an email or something saying I wasn't needed...…and was I guess booted off the system before I even started! 

At least I have a nice GH bag.....


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> Something isn't right here with your story And/or missing. You had _one_ ticket three years ago and they want...... 'rehabilitation proof'. (Like...what does that even mean?) Did you ask GH what specifically what they were looking for said 'proof'?
> 
> 17 over the speed limit is a bit high. My guess is GH didn't like your response back to them reference your citation, So they just decided to retract your hiring. I'd be curious specifically what you wrote to them in reply to your ticket.


I dont know why I need to qualify anything to you, but the letter I got said that I had to write to grubhub ([email protected]) within 7 days and that I should submit proof of rehabilitation (their words). I assume this means, driving school, defensive driving course, or something you did after the ticket.

As far as what I wrote I said that the ticket was three years ago, have made sure to follow all speed limits, am a current member in good standing with several other gig platforms for the last 4 years (which do background checks every year, btw). Maybe I should not have said that. I don't know. Said I would very much like to be a GrubHub team member and would continue to maintain a clean driving record. I also attached an official copy of my driving record from the NJDMV which shows the only violation I have received in the last 40 years was the one from three years ago. I had one other ticket in 1980 (I was 20 then) for failing to stop at a stop sign.

And yes, 17 miles over the speed limit is a lot. I was on a major highway. My mom was dying. My trip was to Georgia. I wasn't really paying too much attention to my speed honestly, especially because I was in a train of a bunch of other cars, following, not setting the pace.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ShibariLover said:


> there were 5 other cars that I was following and that I was the last one.


So, you're a tailgater too then!


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> So, you're a tailgater too then!


No more so than the other 4 cars in front of me. Lol


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ShibariLover said:


> I am not married, nor a lesbian (no wife).


You should be creative nowadays. You should find married lesbian who think she is a man.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> You should be creative nowadays. You should find married lesbian who think she is a man.


A beautiful woman can make a handsome man


----------

